# Possible AAPC 2009 ICD-9 Book Error??



## heycodinglady (Oct 20, 2008)

In the new AAPC ICD-9 book, Tobacco Use Disorder (305.1) is now stated to need a 5th digit.  But I checked our Code Correct here where I work and it doesn't seem to have one (a fifth digit) listed.  Can anyone verify for me whether we now need to use a fifth digit for Tobacco Use Disorder?  Thanks a bunch.  Sue


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 20, 2008)

My ICD-9 book has...

305.1 (0-3)
Unspecified 0
continuous 1
episodic 2
in remission 3


----------



## dmaec (Oct 20, 2008)

heycodinglady - I don't see a 5th digit for the 305.1 - 

for the 305.0 Alcohol abuse I see the use of [0-3] 5th digits - 

but, I don't see the same under the 305.1 - are you reading it as "both"  since the "5" for fifth digit needed is before the 305.0  and the 305.1 is under the alcohol abuse code 305.0??

in anycase - 305.1 is the valid code - 
there isn't a 305.10 -305.11-305.12 or a 305.13  <--they are all invalid codes


----------



## Kiana (Oct 20, 2008)

The 5th digits that Rebecca is referring to applies to codes 305.0, 305.2-305.9.   Your AAPC icd-9 is correct Tobacco use disorder for tobacco dependence is 305.1 excludes history of tobacco use (V15.82) smoking complicating pregnancy (649.0) tobacco use disorder complicating pregnancy (649.0)
I ulitized the Ingenix 2009 Expert Volumes 1 & 2.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG...My book is VERY misleading!!!!  It does have the [0-3] in red.  This is the first time we've ordered from this publisher.  So sorry for my incorrect statement.


----------



## heycodinglady (Oct 20, 2008)

*Come again?*

I have the new 2009 AAPC ICD-9 book right in front of me.  On page 70 of Volume 1, there is a "5" right before the 305.1...hey now...what's this?...now as I look up at the red paragraph that states, "The following fifth-digit subclassification is for use with codes 305.0, 305.2-305.9.  So I would suspect that the little "5" before the 305.1 is simply a typo. So, never mind.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 23, 2008)

*No 5th Digit*

I bought my 2009 ICD-9 from the AMA ... there is NO "fifth" digit indicator in my book for 305.1 ... so if your version has one, I think that is an error.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 23, 2008)

My 2009 ICD-9 is from Ingenix, it does not indicate that 305.1 needs a fifht digit.


Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------



## S Avara CPC (Oct 29, 2008)

My 2009 ICD-9 book from AAPC has the error also stating a 5th digit is needed for 305.1.


----------



## pamtienter (Oct 29, 2008)

We got our books this year from HCPro and they don't have the 5th digit indicator for 305.1, so it's okay. (This book is very different when you've been used to getting all your books in the past from Ingenix or AMA. You get used to the same color coding, etc.)


----------



## hthompson (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a contact at Ingenix if anyone needs new books...  Great pricing deals!!


----------



## okiesawyers (Nov 21, 2008)

dmaec said:


> heycodinglady - I don't see a 5th digit for the 305.1 -
> 
> for the 305.0 Alcohol abuse I see the use of [0-3] 5th digits -
> 
> ...



Mine is the same as Donna's.  I bought my book direct from Ingenix after sending my books that I had bought from the AAPC back to them.  I personally did not like their books, I am probably just used to Ingenix.


----------

